
USENIX Enigma 2017 – Startups and Industry: How Everyone Can Win (H. Thrift/Uber) - liareye
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctrb1kGX2bA
======
wonderous
Presenter argues that the usual choices when looking for a new solution are
buy, build, or use open source - but never covers what the cost of open source
would be in the presentation.

They then go on to say how Uber has been exploring how to engage with early
stage startups to bring new product features, and cause slight roadmap pivots,
to address Uber’s security needs. The results for Uber were cost effective,
time efficient, and have created a better product for everyone.

Slide 20 shows the cost for build, buy, or parter:
[https://www.usenix.org/sites/default/files/conference/protec...](https://www.usenix.org/sites/default/files/conference/protected-
files/enigma17_slides_thrift.pdf)

